# LT1040 Belt Issue



## tmullins23 (Apr 19, 2015)

Hello All, 

I have a LTX 1040 model # 13TX90A4056 and recently had to replace the deck belt. I purchased the correct drive belt 954-0266A and replaced but now I have about 4" of slack even with the PTO lever fully engaged. 

The main pulley spins but the belt doesn't catch and the PTO won't engage. I did re-conect the PTO spring back to the pin on the pulley. 

Can someone point me in the right direction before I load it up and take it to the shop?


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

Can you shoot a photo of your belt routing.


----------

